# Need resort in VA, WVA, NC, or PA



## qqsubs (Jun 5, 2014)

- Need for 4 night - June 30, July 1,2 and 3.  We may be OK with 3 nights (30, 1 and 2 if that's all available)
- Within 4-5 hours of the DC metro area.
- Must accommodate 9 people - 5 adults and 4 children (all under 10).

Thanks!


----------



## qqsubs (Jun 10, 2014)

Still need a place.  Any offers?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 10, 2014)

Part of your problem is 2 bedroom units have an occupancy limit of 8 ... you need a 3bdr. You might best ask for a Studio unit and a 2 bdr unit -- yes, the rent will be higher, but you won't be "vacation-less".


----------



## qqsubs (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks Linda!  I'll wait for a couple of days and post a more specific message.


----------



## jfbookers (Jun 11, 2014)

*Another idea*

Try VRBO.com or Homeaway.com for hundreds of homes that can fit your group.


----------

